# Filter issues.



## Ugi87 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello.
So I am looking into buying my first airless sprayer.
Don't judge me, but I found something affordable on Aliexpress. It looks like a graco 395 knockoff, but before they could ship it, seller contacted me with a message that they had to "update" the unit. First thing that caught my eye after the face-lift was that it was missing filter manifold.
So I had concerns, they assured me that the unit can run without the filter because it has one inaide the gun. 

I don't know much about sprayers but I'm sure there should be 3 filters in such a unit not 2. Mesh on the intake, one the manifold where the return valve is and one in the handle of the gun, right?

Is it even possible to run a sprayer without the manifold filter? I'm guessing without the obvious clogging I could ruin the pump or even burn the motor. 

Can somebody advise?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone will tell you that you really need to have a manifold filter, a filter on the pick up tube and there should be one in the gun handle. Doesn't make much sense to have one on the pick up tube and expect the gun filter to handle it. The manifold filter filters it so you don't have a bunch of crap going through the hose. As long as you clean all three, (preferably) after each usage, you'll be fine. Running water or soapy water through all of it is not going to do it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If they lie to you about that, do you really want to buy that pump or even deal with the company selling it? Find a nice used name brand pump on CL or a pawn shop if you can't afford a new one. Gotta start somewhere. Every time you use it the pup is paying for itself. When you can afford a new good one, keep the old as a backup.


----------



## Ugi87 (Jun 27, 2018)

I thought so. I said that their "engineers" were full of crap saying that it can run without the filter, and what a cool upgrade, first it had a filter, but they updated it. And removed it completely lol..
I already ordered it but I'm gonna cancel if they can't provide me one that has a filter. 
Agree that I should buy original or used, but not so easy to find one here in Lithuania. Even most used ones run for about 1500 euro, and a decent new one cost about 3000 in the store. Very few suppliers even carry any of them, so there is not much to choose from. If I buy online I will pay anywhere from 300 to 700€ just for shipping and then 21% tax on top of that for everything as import tax.
I could rent, for 30-45€ a day, but I figured if I need like 3-to 5 days on a job, it's cheaper just to own one, I know it will pay for itself fast.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I apologize. I failed to see that you resided in Lithuania. (Had a housekeeper from Lithuania growing up after my mother and father divorced. We called her "Oma" and both my father and I agreed that she was the best pastry maker ever. She was also one of the strictest people ever. Made my father look like an amateur.

However, she was the only person I knew who ever mixed tapioca with oatmeal once. Barely choked it down. Would've made a great brick mortar though. House would've stood for centuries.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Note to lilpaintchic: Add tapioca along with peas to never add to oatmeal.


----------



## Ugi87 (Jun 27, 2018)

Haha, don't have a clue what tapioca tastes like but I'm sure it's not good with oatmeal. Is it something from spanish/Mexican cousine?
But I do love oatmeal with raisins or frozen berries, like blueberry etc. 
BTW, Oma is grandma in German. We usually call our grandmother's "baba" depending which region of Lithuania.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Ugi87 said:


> Haha, don't have a clue what tapioca tastes like but I'm sure it's not good with oatmeal. Is it something from spanish/Mexican cousine?
> But I do love oatmeal with raisins or frozen berries, like blueberry etc.
> BTW, Oma is grandma in German. We usually call our grandmother's "baba" depending which region of Lithuania.


I was born and raised in Kassel, Germany. My mother was German.:wink:

Tapioca is....well it's hard to describe. Pasty rice? All I know is that when I was in Thailand, I saw them harvest tapioca out of rice paddies. Then they would put the harvested tapioca on top of the berm dividers which also acted as cart paths. They pulled the carts with water buffalo. Do you know what a water buffalo can excrete during the course of a day? 

Never ate tapioca again.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

My old spraytech pump had no manifold filter. All the cheap graco magnums have no manifold filters either. They can work okay without one, but you're better off getting one that has one. The gun filters just get dirty faster, thats all. If they took it off the on ehtey were gonna sell you, thats wierd...

I looked into an aftermarket line folter for my spraytech, but I bought a new titan, so the spraytech is gonna be just for solvent based now.


----------



## Ugi87 (Jun 27, 2018)

I insisted for one with a filter, so they assured I would get one.
Asked to provide me with pictures before boxing everything up and shipping to make sure I'm getting the correct stuff. 

Also, I have another question, so is it best to have seperate sprayers for different paint? Not sure I can afford such luxury yet.
I was planing to spray this resinous oil that is designed to protect wood, I have this one job where I have to spray about 800m2 of wood shingled roofs. It is some sort of oil but I think it's made out of tree sap or something.. Tried to use compressor and air gun, but it vaporised the oil too much and I had a lot of bounce back. It was like standing in a cloud of fog but not much oil was penetrating the wood. Maybe that stuff is too thick..
Will I be able to spray normal water based acrylic or latex paint after I run that oil though machine once I clean it with terpentine or 646 paint thinner?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

That particular unit definitely has a manifold filter. your line comes off of it. if they're trying to get you into a different model for some reason (bait and switch) then that would equate to them "taking it off" as that is not an optional piece as its shown in the pic.

in an ideal world, we'd all have dedicated sprayers for different products. personally, i think it's most important when lacquers are involved because that can really jam things up.
often times you can just have dedicated lines (if you can afford it) and new filters when switching between solvents and waterborne products. That's the safest bet anyway. if you're in a pinch, lazy or cheap (i've been known to be in all 3 positions...ok, more times than I'd like to admit) just make sure your unit is always cleaned thoroughly, you can run oil and latex through the same lines and pump. run a couple gallons of thinner then a couple 5's of water and you'll be fine. I do recommend changing out the filters though at a minimum...those are cheap.

with respect to your shingle project, i'd recommend using whatever tip is recommended by the manufacturer of the product...probably the biggest one your pump can handle. check the specs on the product and the pump. and see if you can add a little thinner or solvent to the product to get it to flow better... , also, turn the pressure down on the pump to help with the blow back and overspray/fog that is typical... the sprayer will just speed up the delivery of the product. by a lot. good move to get it. but your back brushing and back rolling is where the fun is.

hope this helps a little anyway.....
and yes, tapioca is a starchy ricey substance that in my opinion is DELICIOUS. but certainly not in oatmeal. or with peas. and especially not if your peas are already in your oatmeal.(its a throwback to a dream i had when I was about 12 that was discussed briefly years ago ...roflol)
i do think that tapioca is delicious with fresh berries!
Happy painting


----------



## Ugi87 (Jun 27, 2018)

I initially ordered the blue one, 1st picture, description said it had 2200W motor and could deliver 4,2L/min, I think they took it out of their ass cause all other similar models had only 2,5L/min, but then when I paid they said that they updated the appearance and now it's 2,3L/min, same motor, the gold one. 
But I noticed right away the lack of filter, they said it had filter but in other place lol, referring to filter in the gun handle.
I disagreed and asked for one with a filter, so they agreed to send me the one in previous post, 2L/min and 1800W motor, but assured it had better internals and better quality parts and it costs more but they will sell it for the same initial price I paid. So now I'm waiting for photo proofs before shipping.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Well I'm not familiar with that manufacturer though I think I saw one like it online a while back while looking for a replacement pump for my graco 395. Hope it goes well for you! It's really too bad that efficient spray gear is hard for you guys to get....we're spoiled here. And it sure is easy to take it for granted....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Wait a minute... Are you saying they switched you to a unit that delivers LESS paint per minute, AND raised the price on it??

Honestly, I would rather buy a pump that handles more paint, even if it didnt have a manifold filter.

Edit: After I did the conversion, I realized that 2 liters per minute is not bad at all. Thats equivilant to 1/2 gallon per minute, which is what a Graco 395 can push.


----------



## Ugi87 (Jun 27, 2018)

Woodco said:


> Wait a minute... Are you saying they switched you to a unit that delivers LESS paint per minute, AND raised the price on it??
> 
> Honestly, I would rather buy a pump that handles more paint, even if it didnt have a manifold filter.
> 
> Edit: After I did the conversion, I realized that 2 liters per minute is not bad at all. Thats equivilant to 1/2 gallon per minute, which is what a Graco 395 can push.


Haha yeah I had the same reaction, like I'm getting a downgrade and having to pay more for it. But I think their initial quote about 4,2l that is what more than a gallon right? 1.13 gallon I think it was not possible, who knows where they got that number.


----------

